# Urine sample for antenatal appointment



## wanabemum (Jul 13, 2009)

I have an appointment tomorrow at 500 with my obstetrician and need to bring a urine sample with me. Should it be the first urine of the day or anytime of the day? Can it go off if I take the first morning sample? I have had severe morning sickness and am probably quite dehydrated as hard to keep anything down so want her to check for ketones really as worried babies will be affected if this goes on much longer( am 15 weeks now) 

Thank you


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It doesn't matter, but probably best if you give a fresh sample, so she can see how it is through the day,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## wanabemum (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks very much for your reply. 

X


----------

